# Pregnant women with RH Negative without Isoimmuzation



## Ravikirann (Jun 29, 2015)

Dear All,
I come across one doubt to arrive at a particular code in one of the OP encounter. Please help me out. 

A 31 weeks pregnant women diagnosed with RH Negative without the mention of isoimmunization.What is exact ICD-10CM code i can append for the condition. This is an OP visit.

Thanks In Advance
Ravi


----------



## cghanbari (Jul 4, 2015)

Can you not just bill a pegnancy visits v22.1 and pt rh-.


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 5, 2015)

You cannot us the V22.2 unless the provider documents for it and the RH negative status does affect the pregnancy.  Use the alpha index to search under pregnancy then complicated by, then try RH or similar term.  Having said that if you are coding this for reimbursement you need an ICD-9 code.  If you are just practicing for ICD-10 CM then look at the same way you look up your ICD-9 code and look it up that way.


----------



## Ravikirann (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi All,

Thanks for the reply, actually i am using ICD-10-CM in my live works, so i wanted the exact answer, we have rh incompitability cod in icd-10 but it is with isoimmunization, but here the case is without isoimmunization, this made me to raise flag, but i think this is not incidental pregnancy to bill V22.2, she is in her third trimester.

Thank you


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 7, 2015)

What about the O36.89 category for other since the O36.013 say with isoimmunization.


----------



## Ravikirann (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks Debra

Even i coded O36.89 code.


----------

